# Picmonkey help



## mrshayes (Mar 3, 2013)

I've posted about this before, but through no fault of you folks, I'm still stuck.

I'm trying to create a memo board in Picmonkey. I need it to be 16x20. I don't know how to do this! I created it in Picmonkey from a blank white 'canvas' I made in paint, and then tried to print it (using something like shutterfly.com), but it said that the resolution was too low.

How do I fix this? I've heard something about ppi but I don't know how to figure out what ppi picmonkey uses. 

Also, I'm limited to picmonkey only!

Thanks in advance.


----------

